# Looking for women who became mums this year



## ElaineMc (Mar 8, 2008)

Hello all! 


Hope you're all well and coping with the heat! I'm looking for a whole host of women who became mums for the first time this year after years of trying to be featured in the national newspapers and women's magazines on the run-up to Christmas (I know, the 'c' word. I'm sorry!) 


If this is you and you'd like to share your story, please get in touch on [email protected] and I'll get straight back to you. You will need to be identified and pictured, but you will be paid for taking part and receive a full readback before it goes to print. 


Thanks for your time and I'll look forward to hearing from you! 


Elaine McLaren 
Freelance journalist


----------

